
Predatory or Below Cost Pricing - sharemywin
https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/competition-guidance/guide-antitrust-laws/single-firm-conduct/predatory-or-below-cost
======
sharemywin
Isn't this what Uber is currently doing?

